# Do you recommend traveling with or without a vehicle?



## Batsy

Hey, Y'all! My name's Bats. I wrote out this post on here before, but accidentally deleted it instead of posting it. Hopefully, things will go better this time 

So I'm finishing up my last month or so of high school, and I want to hit the road afterwards. At this point I'm not sure how soon I'm gonna start traveling, but I've been doing lots of learning and some practice in the mean time (for about 2 years).

I have a small car that I've slept in before, and I'm wondering if I should travel in my car, or go without a vehicle?

I remember asking this question to Jessie from Days 'N Daze, and he said he recommended going "with a car, for sure!" He told me a story of how he got stranded for 6 days at a gas station while hitchhiking.

The benefits I can see of traveling with a car is that I can get myself places and I can use the car as shelter. The downsides that I can see (but am not sure if they're really present) is the added expense of gas, and the car potentially limiting my experiences (is this a thing?).

What I mean is, I want to travel with other people, and my car can hold up to 5 people while driving, and less while sleeping. Will I be limited to only traveling with this many people? I also want to try squatting, tent camps, and other sorts of living situations. Would I not be able to do these if I have a car (e.g. will the other people at a tent camp try to break into my car if they're desperate, will having a car parked outside of a squat give it away, etc.)?

I appreciate any input you have.

Thanks!


----------



## TayNZ

I had this debate in my mind not too long ago.
I sold my car.
A rule that I stick to with travel is my Pack never leaves me, I never leave my Pack. I would feel anxious leaving my vehicle for a prolonged amount of time and out of eyesight. Getting rid of my vehicle removes any possibility that it will become a future burden. It could break down, get broken into, stolen and cost me money that I absolutely do not have. It also means i don't have to budget for petrol.

Also as you mentioned, I also believe it could potentially limit my experiences on the road. I wouldn't be able to do anything without worrying about my car. But with just my backpack, I can go anywhere i want to, Hide anywhere I need to and access almost anywhere with my whole home on my back.

However these circumstances change if your a dedicated rubber tramp with a good vehicle. If I had the money, I'd definitely kit out a 4wd as my home once I have experienced living without a vehicle.

Also stay tuned to listen for @Matt Derrick's upcoming travels, hes currently kitting out a Prius for rubbertramping which sounds insane but I can't wait to hear how he goes with it!

Good Luck,
Safe Travels.


----------



## MetalBryan

TayNZ makes a good point about security while traveling in a vehicle and feeling "too" connected to it and its contents. I felt this way during the three years I had my van, though the sensation faded after a while it was always there. Selling your car will get you some extra dollars for your first adventure, but there's also some fun to be had driving around. I would keep the car as long as it is manageable. It is much easier to sell it in the future than it is to sell it now and then try to replace it in the immediate future. 

I guess to make my point, have the car adventures now. Use those to visit a large variety of places, meet people, take notes, swap stories, and collect supplies for future plans. When your car needs major repairs, sell it for parts or have it towed away for free.


----------



## Coywolf

I think it comes down to this:

Do you like your car? Because you will need to have at least some money saved up to travel with it. Unless you are has jugging.

I personally prefer travelling without a carand only a pack. There are alot of barriers traveling with a car, you need a place to park, gas, insurance, possibility of it breaking down, parts, ect 

You see MUCH more of the country traveling without a vehicle. Also it builds a skillset of independence. Being able to get around without a vehicle.

It also depends on what you want to see/do. For example, it's much easier to get out to/stay in the slabs with a vehicle, where it would be harder to HAVE a vehicle in LA/SF.


----------



## drea99

I have done quite a bit of hitch hiking. I have also experienced what it is like to live and travel in a van. They are two very different ways of living, and they both have their pros and cons. If you have the income, traveling in a vehicle gives you a lot of freedom, comfort, and security. It is a shelter, it is a door to lock, and a place to keep your personal belongings. It also comes with a lot of responsibility. Every single dollar i made busking, panning, working, went into my van. It was getting a little stressful having to make serious money while i was on the road. I recently sold my van to go back to living out of a backpack. Now that summer is coming soon, I want to live outside full time again. I found that I met a lot more people while hitchhiking than I did living in my van. I often found myself cooped up, staying in the same spot for a long time, having to make money. I do think that having no vehicle allows more freedom, but that's me. Everyone's situation is different.


----------



## Deleted member 8978

I have gotten familiar with driving, hopping trains, and hitchhiking. For me, it easily became a do-whatever-the-fuck-you-have-to-do way of reaching my next destination. If I want to rest or take shelter from the rain or something while either on the road or off, I would try to pay my way into a moving van/u-haul or something, could be cheaper than renting a motel room.


----------



## Maki40

I've done both. Yes, a vehicle will limit your experiences. Backpacking is less comfortable, but adventures aren't supposed to be. I'm much happier without a vehicle for lots of reasons. I walk around and don't give a fuck about anything.


----------



## Mrcharwe

You also have to have a backup plan for if your car breaks down.
Do you:
1. Abondon it and most of your stuff. While continuing the trip going out of just a backpack.
2. Quit the trip and go home.
3. Have enough saved for a few thousand in repairs or enough to buy another vehicle. 

Cars are great when they are working, but they can quickly turn into bottomless money pits when they start to break down. If you have the skills and knowledge to do major repairs this can cut the cost signifgantly, but its a skill I never had or cared to learn.


----------



## xpolx

Both got posi's and negs I hitched or biked it for years but my dogs got too old for that so we're vanning it now, I reckon it always comes down to your expectations and openess if something starts to feel like a burden time to think and make a change


----------



## Batsy

Thank you for all of the great replies, everyone! Very helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 21429

So many variables! Follow YOUR gut and heart. ~ peace and go for it while you have the chance and your health. See the world because it is rapidly changing.


----------



## roughdraft

I've traveled a lot with a vehicle and i found between my own (a sedan) and those of others, say those with a truck, i actually saw 'a lot' more because of ease of access....or at least, some special places that are more "meant: to be reached in an automobile..this may be because i work a lot and usually in more traditional jobs..what's that mean? time crunch.

same places i went to in someone's truck or jeep could've been walked to if time was not a factor. But what becomes more of a factor when time is not? not money but.. water and food...if it's 100 degrees in the day and dry as fuck and you gotta walk 15 miles to the hot spring well you're gonna need some serious fuckin water and a little food...

one of my closest friends, we were tight in high school. took different paths and are still tight after years and able to compare and contrast experiences - @ridintiltheend - told me after he was "done" riding (he is a father now) that his biggest regret was not seeing more, sure he saw and exprtienced different than me but he didnt get to go to a lot of places i was reminiscing about at times, because he was very, very train oriented in his travels throughout the west (we are marylanders) and anyone can tell you that these trains do not go "everywhere". a car will go closer to everywhere, comparatively, but it is very expensive and can be a stressor. both the presence and absence of that car have benefits and disadvantages such as reality is, see the yinyang symbol.

i enjoyed having a car very much but as i am now relatively settled in the big city i have no desire for one. and as well if/when i ever leave i sincerely doubt i will go back to one. though if i had one and was comfortable with one I'd know what it can do for me and my company.

i am a hypervigiliant person so I was always thinkin when traveling by vehicle...my vehicle my vehicle my vehicle la la la. But when i was out hitchhiking or any alternative and i felt that phantom anxiety and realized everything i had was on my back it was a huge rush of joy. 

but you are younger so live your experiences and do it all. especially where you are, there is so much in the west that a car is great for. take the advice of @MetalBryan and @A Simple Step Van seriously especially and I would say make sure you make the best of it - go to the hardest to reach places while it's convenient - just be insanely prepared

ah yes and it should be noted that you can be socially limited by a vehicle. sure if it's you and a couple people cool. but if it's 10 people how are you going to all go to camp together in one vehicle? it's nice to just walk out to the woods in a group. it can make things great a car, it can also complicate things

finally i had some street kids hate on me for having a car but that's a small thing


----------



## Anagor

drea99 said:


> They are two very different ways of living, and they both have their pros and cons.



Yes, my opinion as well. A few times me and friends thought about getting a van to travel around, but (fortunately I think) it never happened.

It is appealing, but as you said - a van/car comes with a lot of responsibilities. Money for fuel, oil, tax, insurance and always the risk it may brake down and need repairs.

So I prefer traveling without such responsibilities. Lightweight.


----------



## beersalt

I was actually having this conversation with my little sister, who will be turning of age this summer, and has a car. 
Personally, I started travelling full-time while I had a vehicle. That lasted 9 months, and by the time I was ready to get rid of it, I traded it for a sleeping back, a glass pipe, and a 1/2 lb. of weed. After I got rid of the car, everything about my traveling life changed for the better.

I have a friend right now who did some work in Alaska, and with her money- bought a nice pick up truck.Though, she's now trying to sell it about two years later. She found that she mainly just finds a place to park it (friends place or whatever) for months, because she'd rather hop trains, and not worry about insurance. 

Plus, regular gas chugging is MISERABLE when you're doing it all of the time, because you have a dry spell in regards to finding work, or are stuck in a place that you can't really panhandle..

I also found that certain pieces of shit will prey on you because you have a car- and they are tired of hitching.

The only thing that would make me say, "yeah, travel in your vehicle." Would be if you had a decent amount of money saved up before hitting the road, so you wouldn't have to worry about making end's meat as your learning your flow on the road.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## benton

I dislike sleeping in cars. I would much rather sleep outside with proper gear.

As far as mode of travel, there are advantages and disadvantages either way. Its up to you to decide what suits you best in a given circumstance. I've done both and for extended periods of travel I much prefer to travel with a pack and hitchhiking, walking, and taking buses (and the occasional plane ride).


----------



## Coywolf

roughdraft said:


> finally i had some street kids hate on me for having a car but that's a small thing



These people are out of touch man. Being jealous of, or hating on, other peoples belongings, when you have made the choice to live without them goes against the very nature of making that choice to begin with.

I've seen some homebums in my area talk shit to people with cars saying, "oh, you're like a poorer housie, having that car to hide out in while we are in the rain" 

That goes along the same lines as gutter punks yelling at tourists in eugene that they "deserve money" because the other person is "better off" than them.

I hate that mentality. I dont even tell people I have a truck because I seem to get the cold shoulder at the soup kitchen. Not to mention those fucking tweakers will take notice and try to roll my shit because "I'm so well off"


----------



## roughdraft

Coywolf said:


> These people are out of touch man. Being jealous of, or hating on, other peoples belongings, when you have made the choice to live without them goes against the very nature of making that choice to begin with.



I completely sympathize with jealousy, envy and bitterness. Especially because for a lot of people, it is *not* a choice to be on the street, in a soup kitchen, or without a vehicle. 

I recognize that within envy, it is rooted in ignorance - because no matter how *much* someone has or *what* it is they have, that I don't have - they undoubtedly have undesirable aspects of life that I may share or that I don't, and wouldn't want. So it's not good or "conscious" to be jealous but it's also understandable.

My more recent experiences in South America have shown me this in a new light. I almost never meet other North Americans anywhere down here - I meet a lot of people from all around South America, I meet a lot of Europeans and a handful of Australians - contrasted by very few Asians, Canadians, Central Americans, Africans and USA folk. If it was a pie chart maybe call the above at 45, 45, 4, 2, 2, .5, .5 and 1 respectively %wise.

I have had to face that I have at times a fair amount of envy for Australians, Kiwis, Swiss and Europeans in general. Some of this is based in ignorance - I don't know the *entirety* of their beautiful lives and the stuff one deals with - but some of it is based in the reality of things they have going for them in their respective home countries. Easier to do college legally without paying off debt, healthcare, all kinds of anecdotes from these sorts of things. Then there are the more subjective things but let's leave that alone. 

On the other end of the spectrum out of the many folks I've met from around the continent I have encountered some attitudes about my being *an American* - some of that is grounded in a slice of reality, our money is worth more, plus welfare and all that - but some of the assumptions are not. Some people are surprised when I get real and tell them about how fucked it is for a ton of people, that it isn't like it is in the movies, to put it succinctly.

Anyway. off topic mini rant. Just thought I'd point out, I completely sympathize with others' misery, unless it's completely obvious they're just fuckin it and fuckin with me.


----------



## Coywolf

AS a quick reply, I am talking about people who are choosing the street life, @roughdraft people who I know as those who are down and out are generally more supportive of someone who is making an effort to gain independence via such things as a vehicle/job/housing


----------



## Coywolf

I personally do not feel those negative feelings toward people better off than me. Only when they talk down on me will I feel resentment


----------



## roughdraft

Coywolf said:


> []...people who I know as those who are down and out are generally more supportive of someone who is making an effort to gain independence via such things as a vehicle/job/housing



that makes a lot of sense actually, they don't have time for the extra shit and they know better


----------



## SneakyWeasel

If I didn't have a dog I'd definitely throw on a pack and go shanks' mare.


----------



## GhostWithTheMost

Teller of Tales said:


> Hey, Y'all! My name's Bats. I wrote out this post on here before, but accidentally deleted it instead of posting it. Hopefully, things will go better this time
> 
> So I'm finishing up my last month or so of high school, and I want to hit the road afterwards. At this point I'm not sure how soon I'm gonna start traveling, but I've been doing lots of learning and some practice in the mean time (for about 2 years).
> 
> I have a small car that I've slept in before, and I'm wondering if I should travel in my car, or go without a vehicle?
> 
> I remember asking this question to Jessie from Days 'N Daze, and he said he recommended going "with a car, for sure!" He told me a story of how he got stranded for 6 days at a gas station while hitchhiking.
> 
> The benefits I can see of traveling with a car is that I can get myself places and I can use the car as shelter. The downsides that I can see (but am not sure if they're really present) is the added expense of gas, and the car potentially limiting my experiences (is this a thing?).
> 
> What I mean is, I want to travel with other people, and my car can hold up to 5 people while driving, and less while sleeping. Will I be limited to only traveling with this many people? I also want to try squatting, tent camps, and other sorts of living situations. Would I not be able to do these if I have a car (e.g. will the other people at a tent camp try to break into my car if they're desperate, will having a car parked outside of a squat give it away, etc.)?
> 
> I appreciate any input you have.
> 
> Thanks!




There are pros and cons to both...Some pros being, you have shelter when you need it, which can help your morale a lot sometimes. Also, no sitting on the side of the road hoping someone will be nice enough to give you a ride, and so on. Some cons obviously, if it breaks down and you're broke or not handy, you may be shit out of luck, and depending on how much you have with you, gear an so on, you may be stuck having to abandon a lot of shit you wouldnt want to.

Honeslty, Id say if you have a car, just make sure before you head out, especially if its gonna be a long shot, like across country, that its up to par. Learn some basics, how to change your own oil, replace a flat, simple shit, and make sure you have a gas jug, you may have to spange for gas.

Plus, the one bonus of having a vehicle, is tha if it breaks down somewhere close to a town, or you just get tired of it...it will be a source of income. You can sell it for parts if it breaks down probably make an easy $3-500 bucks, or if it runs, probably a grand or better. So you have that going for you.

Over all weigh in the idea personally, if YOU feel you're up to the challenge and learning experience, go for it. Your gut is a powerful tool. Good luck either way man, be safe and have some fun!


----------



## Dutch

I've tried both. I need a van in my life. I needed to be able to get a temp job and know I have a way of getting there. I need a place to sleep. 

And now that you can doordash in any city within minutes, with same day pay... Forget about it... I have more money and freedom now than I have at any time in my life. 

I went to Detroit. Within a week I knew that city like the back of my hand from delivering food. Moved on to Omaha, same thing. 

I admit to liking money and a few creature comforts. Some get by just fine without it. Ymmv.


----------



## SneakyWeasel

If you travel in a vehicle you'll need a source of income and plan to have money set aside for emergency repairs or just maintenance. The freedom to go most places at a moments notice is great, but it comes with a price tag.


----------



## WyldLyfe

Use to use a car, still use em but not my one at the moment (travel with others).. cars good cause you can go many places easier an get around faster its more convenient. Some people say a cars a hassle maybe they worry about it getting stolen (one of my cars was stolen, i saw it drive off in the distance and just laughed honestly.. i thought it was funny..) anyway some ppl saying they don't leave there back pack alone.. its always with them..? the only thing i put in my back pack is... clothes... and food, tent or bivy.. I wouldn't want these to get stolen too but if they did.. i mean i often where cargo pants with many pockets, or ya can get hoodies with hidden pockets or make em, my stuff that i really don't want to get stolen, wallet, money ect... is not even in my bag or attached to it.. its in my pockets. A car is like a big bag that you can lock too.. i like cars but traveling without is cool too.. cars r expensive, fines, rego, insurance, parts.. it does add up but with it you should be able to move around to work sites easier an make cash for it, in stead of trying to hitch a ride an b late for work.. or just camp near by I know..


----------



## Melkordoom

Teller of Tales said:


> Hey, Y'all! My name's Bats. I wrote out this post on here before, but accidentally deleted it instead of posting it. Hopefully, things will go better this time
> 
> So I'm finishing up my last month or so of high school, and I want to hit the road afterwards. At this point I'm not sure how soon I'm gonna start traveling, but I've been doing lots of learning and some practice in the mean time (for about 2 years).
> 
> I have a small car that I've slept in before, and I'm wondering if I should travel in my car, or go without a vehicle?
> 
> I remember asking this question to Jessie from Days 'N Daze, and he said he recommended going "with a car, for sure!" He told me a story of how he got stranded for 6 days at a gas station while hitchhiking.
> 
> The benefits I can see of traveling with a car is that I can get myself places and I can use the car as shelter. The downsides that I can see (but am not sure if they're really present) is the added expense of gas, and the car potentially limiting my experiences (is this a thing?).
> 
> What I mean is, I want to travel with other people, and my car can hold up to 5 people while driving, and less while sleeping. Will I be limited to only traveling with this many people? I also want to try squatting, tent camps, and other sorts of living situations. Would I not be able to do these if I have a car (e.g. will the other people at a tent camp try to break into my car if they're desperate, will having a car parked outside of a squat give it away, etc.)?
> 
> I appreciate any input you have.
> 
> Thanks!


Ummm in my opinion and I’m saying this as a seasoned person who had a rough time with going at it alone and shelterless.

keep your car and get to a place where you wanna live or some place you’re going to settle down at.

If it breaks down and I’ve met plenty of people who are mechanics that’ll let you park your car at, but a word of caution.

be safe and be vigilant about keeping yourgear/valuables to a pack sized so if you’re shit outta luck your car could be a place to sleep for a bit.

A group of people is rad just know if you have more then two it’s going to be uncomfortable.


----------



## WyldLyfe

Another thing... iv also been using a bike lately, man its like im 16 again.. memories ya know, anyway.. something else iv noticed with a car if you wanted to go camp at a spot or just travel to certain places its better not to have a car because it can draw attention to you, someone sees a car just randomly parked somewhere, but without it u can go off into areas ppl and cars don't go an ur car wont be sitting there back at the road awaiting ur return.. so thats another good point for no car.


----------



## seasonchange

The anxiety of ownership is enough that I wanna echo everyone mentioning it.

If you have friends along your route with a place you can park, hybrid travel is a joy. I like driving somewhere semi-rural and kicking it til I wanna go elsewhere, but feel secure leaving my RV and everything in it somewhere quiet it's less likely to be a headache or possible thieves' wet dream.

I traveled with no car for years and then got a minivan and loved it, but it's too easy to hole up in new places and let your anxiety run rampant if you have any of that in you naturally. The perceoved downsides to pack-only travel are sincerely the best for stories and experienxe and always remind me that humanity ain't the worst when I talk to more people.


----------



## THE REAL SCAVENGER

Personally, I hate car traveling of all forms. I just gas jugged like 9,000 miles and I was pretty depressed. I don’t really enjoy hitch hiking either, but it’s way better than rubber tramping. Bikes and long distance wilderness hiking and trains and kayaks are the most fun thing I have done so far


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I'm living at my own place, for many many years - but even I go back and forth on if a car is worth it or not.... I mean, when they are running great they can't be beat but when they break down, man it sucks.
I think - if I was going far away, I'd use the railroad, I don't think I would be driving - unless it was a rental car.
Again, breaking down sucks.
At least if you are on your own out and about, you know exactly what you are up against at any given moment.


----------



## kriminalmisfit

i spent the first 2 years of my travel career hopping rails and hitching, now i'm vanning it solo, i don't even have a pet. gotta say it can be lonely, but i'm enjoying being able to get to places i wouldn't be able to on foot, like hot springs and national forests. i'm definetely thankful not to be sleeping outside anymore, even the thought gives me anxiety on cold nights even though i used to do that often, even sometimes in snowy or rainy weather. i really think it's important to have the experience of different ways of travel, i'm thankful of all my experiences, i'm still new to van life so learning every day still. i also love being able to pick up hitchhikers.. if you got wheels might as well put them to good use and help people.


----------



## Melkordoom

THE REAL SCAVENGER said:


> Personally, I hate car traveling of all forms. I just gas jugged like 9,000 miles and I was pretty depressed. I don’t really enjoy hitch hiking either, but it’s way better than rubber tramping. Bikes and long distance wilderness hiking and trains and kayaks are the most fun thing I have done so far


Well buddy not all of us can just buy a kayak but whatever, to have a car then just let it go is nothing short of being spoiled baby.


----------



## LuckyMinnie

Teller of Tales said:


> Hey, Y'all! My name's Bats. I wrote out this post on here before, but accidentally deleted it instead of posting it. Hopefully, things will go better this time
> 
> So I'm finishing up my last month or so of high school, and I want to hit the road afterwards. At this point I'm not sure how soon I'm gonna start traveling, but I've been doing lots of learning and some practice in the mean time (for about 2 years).
> 
> I have a small car that I've slept in before, and I'm wondering if I should travel in my car, or go without a vehicle?
> 
> I remember asking this question to Jessie from Days 'N Daze, and he said he recommended going "with a car, for sure!" He told me a story of how he got stranded for 6 days at a gas station while hitchhiking.
> 
> The benefits I can see of traveling with a car is that I can get myself places and I can use the car as shelter. The downsides that I can see (but am not sure if they're really present) is the added expense of gas, and the car potentially limiting my experiences (is this a thing?).
> 
> What I mean is, I want to travel with other people, and my car can hold up to 5 people while driving, and less while sleeping. Will I be limited to only traveling with this many people? I also want to try squatting, tent camps, and other sorts of living situations. Would I not be able to do these if I have a car (e.g. will the other people at a tent camp try to break into my car if they're desperate, will having a car parked outside of a squat give it away, etc.)?
> 
> I appreciate any input you have.
> 
> Thanks!


It really just depends on your personality and preferences. Also it depends on how much of a hurry you're in. My perferred method of travel is on a mountain bike. You do miss a lot in a car, especially if you're a nature lover. I know more about my neighborhood that I've been living in for a couple of years than most people who have lived here there whole lives, simply because they are zooming by in their cars and not taking time to notice. There's also a sense of accomplishment and independence that goes with traveling by bicycle. Also, I don't like using fossil fuels if I don't absolutely need to.


----------



## Beegod Santana

Done both plenty. It's all about situation. If I'm just bumming it and cruising around a pack is definitely the way to go. I hate gas jugging, and if you've got a valid license ride sharing is easy enough.

If you've got a work hussle vehicles are the way to go. I used to spend 6+ months a year working at festivals and concerts n shit and it was way better with a vehicle. Small truck with a camper shell is the way to go, fuck vans and sedans. If you can get enough scratch go hit Tucson, quartzsite or some shit and get yourself a little spread together so you can always go vend at a flea market or something in a pinch.

Also, if you're not at least a little mechanically inclined, just don't. I've been working on cars since I was little and still feel like I don't know shit about shit half the time. I've seen many travelers let good vehicles go for peanuts due to what were actually pretty simple fixes, but they just didn't have the know-how, cash and or tools to properly address it.


----------



## starpurple

i currently live in my van but have the equipment to not have my van. i like driving and i prefer having a car because i can go wherever whenever. however, its not hard for me to leave it parked somewhere then dip out without it. when i leave it i don't leave valuables so if it does get broken into, then oh well. i always have the mindset my van is gonna get broken into haha. you pretty much always always lose money on having a car.


----------

